# cam belt or chain



## 3778 (Nov 18, 2018)

MK3 TT. 2015 yr. 2l petrol 230bhp.

Thats the car details above. Can you tell me what drives the cam. Belt or chain.

I have looked at the service book and it makes no mention of a belt change on miles/time.

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Should be a chain.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> Should be a chain.


Really?

I thought all of the 2L engines were belt driven cams. Change should be around 90,000 miles from memory.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

All current EA888 petrol derivatives are chain driven.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119

Hoggy.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119
> 
> Hoggy.


Well, well, well, I stand (happily) corrected.

Does this apply to the Mk2 2.0 TFSI (2011) modles as well? Dealer said the Mrs's TT needed a belt change at 90k miles!

Rukka


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Rukka said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119
> ...


No, the (TFSI EA113) has a belt driven camshaft which needs replacing, as correctly stated by your dealer.


----------



## 3778 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119
> 
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thats a very useful link.

Thanks to those that contributed.

Steve


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

leopard said:


> Rukka said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Thanks. Still not sure I'm reading (understanding) this correctly sorry. So does the Mrs's 211 BHP Quattro - 2011 plate, have the EA888 in it (with a chain) or the earlier engine?

Rukka


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If your wife's car has the ea888 then it's chain.

It might be best to get the coding and come back...


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

leopard said:


> If your wife's car has the ea888 then it's chain.
> 
> It might be best to get the coding and come back...


Thanks - will do


----------

